# WIFI in Benidorm?



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

We live in an apt with a satellite but not sure if we can
get wifi through it? Landlord is no help.
If not, what wifi company doesn't have an annual contract?
On the web it seems jazztel might not have an annual contract but
I can't seem to find where they are located.
Thanks!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

snorkeler said:


> We live in an apt with a satellite but not sure if we can
> get wifi through it? Landlord is no help.
> If not, what wifi company doesn't have an annual contract?
> On the web it seems jazztel might not have an annual contract but
> ...



What company do you get your TV with? We are in Alicante and we have gone with Ono for internet, the speeds have been exactly what they promised us since we had it installed in October, no downtime, drop outs or issues with the router. I'd give them 10 out of 10!!


----------



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

RichTUK said:


> What company do you get your TV with? We are in Alicante and we have gone with Ono for internet, the speeds have been exactly what they promised us since we had it installed in October, no downtime, drop outs or issues with the router. I'd give them 10 out of 10!!


We don't have a TV. 
I have not heard of Ono. Will try to google them. Is Ono satellite or cable?
I've seen Moviestar office which I've gone into and has an annual contract.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

snorkeler said:


> We don't have a TV.
> I have not heard of Ono. Will try to google them. Is Ono satellite or cable?
> I've seen Moviestar office which I've gone into and has an annual contract.


Cable, we have family on Movistar, they are ok but no where near the best deal, they offer slower speeds to what we get for more money that ours. 

Ofertas ONO Conexión Internet Banda Ancha - ONO


----------

